# Fuel shut off



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

I have a Craftsman model 536.918300 code 9201. I'm told there is a fuel shut off on it. Does anyone know where I'd find it?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to SBF and a bunch of very helpful people

to start the 563 means it was made by western tool and stamping for sears, it is powered by a Tecumseh engine, if it has a shut off valve it will be under the gas tank where the fuel hose connects to the tank if you don't see one it doesn't have one and one can be easily installed 

nice horses in your avatar makes me miss my Tenn walker i had to sell


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you have a manual?








CRAFTSMAN 536.9183 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Craftsman 536.9183 owner's manual online. 24'' Snow thrower. 536.9183 snow blower pdf manual download. Also for: 536.918300.




www.manualslib.com


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Do you have a manual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the manual but it says nothing about a fuel shut off.


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

captchas said:


> welcome to SBF and a bunch of very helpful people
> 
> to start the 563 means it was made by western tool and stamping for sears, it is powered by a Tecumseh engine, if it has a shut off valve it will be under the gas tank where the fuel hose connects to the tank if you don't see one it doesn't have one and one can be easily installed
> 
> nice horses in your avatar makes me miss my Tenn walker i had to sell


Shoot! Nothing there. It ran nicely when I first got it. Had it checked over by a former craftsman repair man. Wnt to use it this past week and it wouldn't stay running unless choke was on and then only for a short time. 

Horses are my daughters. Had horses all my life until 6 years ago. I go jump on hers whenever I can.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine don't have a shutoff.
Sounds like the carb needs servicing.


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you. That's the direction I was heading as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Does the fuel line look OK? No crimps? 
Plastic fuel tank?
Probably just needs a carb cleaning.


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

It's a plastic tank and the fuel line looks fine. No crimps and it's in good condition.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I suspect the carb.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Might also be worth checking the gas cap venting .....


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Might also be worth checking the gas cap venting .....


The cap and venting are fine. Checked those today. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I suspect the carb.


Will know soon. Have a guy stopping by in the next couple of days to check it out....before the next 18" snow storm rolls through.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Clean the carb and install new fuel line.. probably due for new fuel line.
It starts to come apart on the inside and you will find little black bits in the carb.
Look for a clog in the tank where the fuel line hooks to as well.
On an old machine always check the tank and lines.
Be sure to use alcohol free fuel..many carbs hate the stuff and will grow quite the science experiment inside


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

On certain years and certain engines, they had a problem with the plastic disintegrating in the fuel tanks. It would emulsify/melt/dissolve, then re-emulsify again in the carburetor and clog it.
Briggs engines had that problem and had a recall to replace the fuel tanks with ones made from a different type of plastic to combat that problem, they even had that problem with some of the plastic carburetors. 
Some other manufacturers had the same problem with the fuel tanks and they had to be replaced.
There were also some equipment that had problems with fuel hose disintegrating, and the hose had to be changed to a different type of material a few years ago.
Most of the manufacturers issued recall bulletins on the engines when they found out and notified the customer about the problem. They notified the customer if they were the original owner of the equipment. If you weren't the original purchaser, you probably would not ever be notified about it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Do you have any details of what model and serial number of the engines that had this problem ?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I will try to find some of the info. 
Briggs had the problem a few years ago. I went to find some of the info and noticed that Briggs took the info I was looking for down off of their Power Portal, probably because of their bankruptcy proceedings they are going through at this time.


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you. I would greatly appreciate any info you can locate!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a Murray built unit with a 7 HP Tecumseh engine. Most do not have a fuel line shutoff on them. It's easy to add a fuel line shutoff to them, get the L shaped on. I've done it to a half dozen of these machines. Some of the later ones had the spigot break on the plastic fuel tank so be careful. If it's original gas line, better to cut it to get it off and replace the whole line.


----------



## Dawnybahny (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you! I'll look at it more closely but I don't believe it's original but have no idea how old it is. I think a fuel shutoff would be a good thing to put on it though.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> It's easy to add a fuel line shutoff to them, get the L shaped one. I've done it to a half dozen of these machines.


I would add to HCBPH's comment by saying don't go cheap. I purchased a no-name one for a new-to-me mower from someplace and it was very difficult to open close. It also eventually leaked. I then purchased a Briggs branded one and was very pleasantly surprised at how easily it worked. Worth all of the $8 I spent for it. It was an in-line vs. the angle valve "L" type mentioned above and I don't know if Briggs sells one. FWIW.


----------

